# Farmers and Ranchers Devastated. Prepare!



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepare while the rest are worried about "Russian collusion."


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up @Denton

I have heard some about flooding but I had not been up to speed about how devastating it has been. We bought half a cow and half a pig. This goes along with wild game taken. Still prices will go up.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Fortunately I can't eat beef any longer, but stay away from my chicken. Tofu and beef bullion might be a good alternative.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> Fortunately I can't eat beef any longer, but stay away from my chicken. Tofu and beef bullion might be a good alternative.


Let's say you were a burger and steak guy. What would you eat if the price of beef went out of your range? You would start eating chicken. You wouldn't be alone. What would that do to the price of chicken?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Prayers said.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Prayers said.


Thanks for the reminder to pray.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Denton said:


> Let's say you were a burger and steak guy. What would you eat if the price of beef went out of your range? You would start eating chicken. You wouldn't be alone. What would that do to the price of chicken?


I am a former steak man and loaded burger BBQer, but mother nature is evil and wicked and decided that at age 52 I was no longer allowed to eat beef w/o paying consequences.
About the same time she also decided I was no longer allowed to eat any dairy, which means I had to give up my beloved cheese. Do you know how much of a let down a bacon garlic cheese burger is w/o beef and cheese. 
You beef eaters just need to stay away from my chicken.

Sir, step away from the wings.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

So, floods in midwest--
Crops in fields are gone, crops in storage are gone.
Trucks cannot transport anything.
Corn cannot be shipped to Ethanol plants, or anywhere else.
What do you suppose all that means??


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Coincidence?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Go straight to the sources that ranchers and farmers use for news and info.

These shows are on every Saturday morning, and repeated Sunday, on RFD-TV Network. If you have satelite TV you should be able to get it. When we cut the cord, RFD-TV is so important to me I pay $90/year to stream it to my computer.
Last weeks shows are available online, in fact the flooding is covered in the first segment of Agribusiness.

This Week In Agribusiness https://www.farmprogress.com/week-agribusiness/

US Farm Report https://www.agweb.com/usfr

Also on the network, but not available online, is a daily 1/2 hour show, Rural Evening News.

There is a lot that happens out here in the Heartland that is not covered by regular TV news. PLUS, it's a lot better than listening to news guests screaming at each other.
Another benefit - watching the ads between segments gives you an idea of some of the chemicals going into the food you eat. Bon appetite!


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

What does it mean?
It means prices are gonna go up-- a lot
Plan accordingly.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Tango2X said:


> What does it mean?
> It means prices are gonna go up-- a lot
> Plan accordingly.


It also means incessant wailing about Climate Change from the Left.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> It also means incessant wailing about Climate Change from the Left.


AOC should be overcome with joy!! Less cows to fart!!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

good thread.. i knew about the flooding but had not thought about cattle/beef... will this effect grain/corn/wheat???


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> good thread.. i knew about the flooding but had not thought about cattle/beef... will this effect grain/corn/wheat???


I gave you the links to find out.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

rice paddy daddy said:


> It also means incessant wailing about Climate Change from the Left.


The left calls it climate change, I call it March!

Saturday was 72 degrees and I plowed my garden, Sunday it was 28 and snowing.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I gave you the links to find out.


I never click your links that always go to asian porn sites....


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Go straight to the sources that ranchers and farmers use for news and info.
> 
> These shows are on every Saturday morning, and repeated Sunday, on RFD-TV Network. If you have satelite TV you should be able to get it. When we cut the cord, RFD-TV is so important to me I pay $90/year to stream it to my computer.
> Last weeks shows are available online, in fact the flooding is covered in the first segment of Agribusiness.
> ...


Just an FYI - you can RFD-TV through SlingTV as part of their Heartland $5/mo add on. SlingTV can also be enabled through Roku for that crowd.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> I am a former steak man and loaded burger BBQer, but mother nature is evil and wicked and decided that at age 52 I was no longer allowed to eat beef w/o paying consequences.
> About the same time she also decided I was no longer allowed to eat any dairy, which means I had to give up my beloved cheese. Do you know how much of a let down a bacon garlic cheese burger is w/o beef and cheese.
> You beef eaters just need to stay away from my chicken.
> 
> ...


The Eternal controls the weather, do you know you just called him a BIIatch


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

AquaHull said:


> The Eternal controls the weather, do you know you just called him a BIIatch


Anyone that makes me have to run to the toilet for eating steak and dairy is a bioch :vs_mad:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

There is something about those people who are "average Americans" that sets them apart from the rich, fancy people in New York and Hollywood who look down on everyone.
When the going gets tough, we pitch in to help.
I don't think anyone in this video stopped to even think what were the politics of the people they were helping, or their color.


----------

